# 

## rumpelek

Jak w tytule, szukam takiego rozwiązania w przystępnej cenie..

----------


## Jarek.P

W przystępnej - zapomnij. O ile bez problemu kupisz wideodomofon w cenie <1000zł, w zasadzie już od 500zł są zupełnie niezłe modele, tak za taki wynalazek jakiegoś potrzebujesz musisz zapłacić kilkakrotnie więcej. Nie znam dokładnie rynku obecnie, ale jak sam robiłem przymiarki, to średnia cena takiego zestawu bujała się w okolicach 2-3tys. złotych.
Taniej a i nie wiem, czy nie lepiej wyniesie zestaw: normalny domofon (albo tani wideodomofon) plus osobna zewnętrzna kamera IP z możliwością dostępu przez internet. 

J.

----------


## gumis107

Kiedys zrobilem sam domofon bezprzewodowy na takiej sasadzie;kupilem telefon  bezprzewodowy z dwoma sluchawkami bezprzewodowa i przewodowa ,telefon oczywiscie z funkcja interkoma ,.Kable idac do glosnika i mikrofonu i glosnika  ze sluchawki przewodowej podpiolem do zwyklej kasety od domofonu ,zas przycisk interkomu podpiolem pod przysik domofonu.Dzialalo ,wiec mozesz psotpaic podobnie ,tylko ,musilabys podpiac  jakis telefon pod kasete z domofonem ,zas przycisk wlaczajacy domofon sluzylby do wybirania Twojeo numeru smartfona.Rzecz prosta jak budowa cepa i do zrobienia przy pomocy starego telefonu , kasety od domofonu oraz glosnikow komputerowych  ktore beda sluzyc do zwiekszania sily glosu w domofonie

----------


## Jarek.P

Zwróć uwagę na pierwszych pięć liter tytułu tego wątku  :smile: 

J.

----------


## gumis107

Zwrocilem i co z tego?Przeciez kamerke tez mozna tak samo podpiac

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak? Spróbuj opisać dokładniej, jak sobie wyobrażasz taką instalację.

J.

----------


## gumis107

Dokladnie tak jak zrobilem domofon bezprzewodowy ,a funkcje wideo mozna rozwiazac albo przez polaczenie netowe ,albo podlaczajac aparat ktory bedzie podlaczony do kasety domofonowej tak ,aby robil zdjecie i wysylal msesem

----------


## dendrytus

> Dokladnie tak jak zrobilem domofon bezprzewodowy ,a funkcje wideo mozna rozwiazac albo przez polaczenie netowe ,albo podlaczajac aparat ktory bedzie podlaczony do kasety domofonowej tak ,aby robil zdjecie i wysylal msesem


Z takim poziomem wiedzy  powinieneś zartrudnic sie w NASA.

Twoja porada odnośnie lądowania j na księżycu:
Dokładnie tak jak zrobiłem taki papierowy samolot, a rakietę trzeba zrobić trochę większą,  a lądowanie mnożna rozwiązać albo przez lądowanie lądownikiem, albo jak statki kosmiczne z Gwiezdnych Wojen.

PS.
Poproszę jakiś schemat.

----------


## homelogic

Jak chcesz z gotową apką na smartfona od producenta, to nastaw się na kosmiczne ceny (kompletna nisza). Jak chcesz tanio, to nastaw się na kosmiczne manewry (hint: asterisk+sip). Osobiście polecam Mobotixa, bo ma wyjątkową optykę (pełna panorama 180 st. 3 MPix) i bardzo dobry soft, ale jest to rozwiązanie dla odpowiednich portfeli.

Dobrym (i względnie tanim) kompromisem jest odpowiednia kamera - w 90% przypadków rozmowa zdalna nie jest konieczna, bo i tak nic nie zrobisz (np. listonosz z poleconym lub kurier z paczką) albo nie chce ci się gadać (ziemniaki lub Dobra Nowina).

----------


## hal9

Przekierowanie rozmów z videodomofonu na telefon + MMSy z videodomofonu na telefon - koszt sprzętu podejdzie pod 4000zł.
No i jest ograniczenie w wyborze modelu videodomofonu.

----------


## daniel_123

Można zapytać w firmie Ropan elektronik z tego co wiem robią moduł przekierowania rozmów, zdjęcia na email i mms oraz otwieranie zamka sms-em, będzie kompatybilny prawie ze wszystkimi producentami wideodomofonów, jak: Leelen, competiition itp.. Jest to tańsza alternatywa.. Ale wszystko zależy czego wymagasz..

----------


## kori

a co myślicie o takim cudzie??
cena 700zł
Moduł GSM KENWEI 401G
http://kenwei.pl/kw-401g.htm

----------


## szel

tu jest ciekawe rozwiązanie...
http://www.genway.pl/domophone-wideo...generacji.html

----------


## Zielonysmok

Mój szwagier ma kamerę IP z Allegro z możliwością podpięcia styków do aktywacji. Kamera ma aplikację na smartfony, która wywołuje alarm na smartfonie jak styki zostaną zwarte i wyświetla obraz z kamery. Podłączył to ustrojstwo ze stykami zewnętrznego dzwonka od domofonu i ponoć całkiem nieźle mu to działa. Nie wiem tylko jak ze zwrotnym kanałem audio bo go nie pytałem.

----------


## kori

ciekawe rozwiazanie

----------


## byry007

Zielonysmok  rozwiń temat wypytaj szwagra jak to mu działa

----------


## gentoonx

> tu jest ciekawe rozwiązanie...
> http://www.genway.pl/domophone-wideo...generacji.html


ho..ooojnia, nie warta swojej ceny
obraz jak w pierwszych telefonach z kamerką, dźwięk ma opóźnienie ok 2sek,, musi mieć zasilanie zewnętrzne, jak po wifi to antena (której nie ma w zestawie) musi być odpowiednio ustawiona/wycelowana, Jedyny plus to sygnał na wszystkie urządzenia jest wysyłany na raz

i tyle

----------


## dendrytus

> obraz jak w pierwszych telefonach z kamerką,


No cóż. Jeśli się chce spełnić to:

*Jaka minimalna prędkość Internetu, która zapewnia prawidłowe    funkcjonowanie?
*Do sterowania furtką lub bramą wjazdową wystarczy    8 Kbps. W celu zestawienia połączenia audio/video stabilne *256 Kbps*. Do    połączeń spoza sieci LAN (audio/video) zalecamy połączenie 3G. 




> dźwięk ma opóźnienie ok 2sek,,


Tak samo jak obraz i jest to normalne dla technologi IP.



> musi mieć zasilanie zewnętrzne,


A jakie powinien mieć zasilania?



> jak po wifi to antena (której nie ma w zestawie)


Bo rzadko się jej używa, a nabycie takowej anteny, to dzisiaj żaden problem i można kupić taką jaka jest potrzebna.



> musi być odpowiednio ustawiona/wycelowana,


A od kiedy to anteny dookólne wymagają wycelowania?

----------


## gentoonx

dendrytus szanuję twoją wiedzę, ale widziałem ją w akcji zainstalowaną po LANie i A/V jakie pisałem

----------


## dendrytus

> ale widziałem ją w akcji zainstalowaną po LANie i A/V jakie pisałem


Ja z zasady olewam urządzenia, w których pominięto jakiś istotny parametr, a maile do producenta/dystrybutor z pytaniem o ten parametr są olewane.
W tym przypadku jakimś cudem pominięto rozdzielczości kamery czyli pewnie jest to jakieś 320x240.

----------


## mgl1

Witam,
miał ktoś jakieś doświadczenie ze sprzętem 2N? Konkretnie chodzi mi o ten domofonl . Potrzebuje pociągnąć kabel od wideodomofonu jakieś 250 metrów + chciałbym mieć możliwość rozmawiania ze smartfona. Wygląda na to, że ten domofon to spełnia, a cena korzystniejsza niż np. Mobotix.

----------


## homelogic

Mamy doświadczenie. Sprzęt ogólnie OK. Cena korzystniejsza od Mobotixa z kilku bardzo ważnych powodów:

- bardzo tania kamera VGA, wąski kąt widzenia (vs 3 MPix 180 stopni w Mobotixie)
- niskiej jakości plastik, rozpada się od patrzenia (vs porządny ABS w Mobotixie + wszystkie złączki szczelne)
- aby używac smartfonów musisz dokupić dodatkowe licencje (ok. 50 EURO, Mobotix ma wszystko od razu + własny serwer SIP)
- słabo udokumentowane API, ostatnio zmienione (vs super opisane i stabilne API Mobotixa)

Mobotix to niemiecki sprzęt na lata, 2N to czeski sprzęt na lato - ale tez działa  :wink: . Sensowniejszy od VARIO jest FORCE, który ma lepszą kamerę (lepsze kąty, ale nadal się nie umywa do Mobotixa) i wytrzyma nawet silnego kopniaka.

----------


## szczukot

Zapraszam do mojego wątku :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6408839

Podjąłem próbe zrobienia czegoś takiego. 
Ale nie jest łatwo

Fantom

----------


## gumis107

Temat juz troche nieaktulany ,bo pojawily sie kamerki wi-fi za grosze z powiadamieniam smesem i czujnikiem ruchu.

----------


## szczukot

Czy ja wiem.
Po pierwsze : po ile to jest za "te grosze" ? 
Po drugie : w jaki sposób realizuje się za ich pomocą dzwonek i otwieranie furtki ?
Po trzecie : mają audio w dwie strony ?

Fantom

----------


## Scdom

> Czy ja wiem.
> Po pierwsze : po ile to jest za "te grosze" ? 
> Po drugie : w jaki sposób realizuje się za ich pomocą dzwonek i otwieranie furtki ?
> Po trzecie : mają audio w dwie strony ?
> 
> Fantom


http://allegro.pl/alarm-etiger-s3-si...p2,1&bi_c=9296

Może o coś takiego chodzi?

----------


## szczukot

No dobry przykład.
Czyli nie reralizuje żadnych z 3 funkcji które opisałem wyżej i to nie są "grosze". To nie videodomofon.

Fantom

----------


## qubic

> Temat juz troche nieaktulany ,bo pojawily sie kamerki wi-fi za grosze z powiadamieniam smesem i czujnikiem ruchu.


a możesz podać jakieś sensowne przykłady? bo nie wiem jak to szukać

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wzięliśmy jakiś czas temu w firmie na stół chińskie urządzenia Derso. Jakość wykonania podobna do 2N, nawet lepsza. Cena dużo niższa, bo 1100 zł i nie trzeba dokupywać licencji tak jak w 2N. Kamera podobnej rozdzielczości czyli pozostawiająca wiele do życzenia. Swoją drogą tego nie rozumiem w 2N, trochę te urządzenia kosztują a kamera jak w starej Nokii. No i podobnie jak w 2N, w Derso trzeba kombinować z SIP-em. Najtaniej na Raspberry, ale nie jest to proste. Mój informatyk trochę się nakombinował przy pomocy dystrybutora który również nie posiada wyczerpującej wiedzy na ten temat. W zasadzie dystrybutor odpalał to równolegle z nami. Efekt jest taki że teraz chodzi to przyzwoicie, stabilnie, ale testujemy na razie 2 sztuki, u mnie w domu i u mojego informatyka.  API i dokumentacja również słaba, ale muszę przyznać że z czasem coraz lepsza. Ostatnio widziałem też u jednej ze współpracujących z nami firm instalacyjnych fajne "polskie" urządzenie firmy Domophone. Względnie fajnie wykonane, kamera znacznie lepszej jakości niż Derso / 2N i cena przyzwoita, ponad 2 tysie. Prawdopodobnie jest to również chińskie urządzenie ale z całkowicie polskim, autorskim oprogramowaniem. Będzie to prawdopodobnie następne urządzenie nad którym się pochylimy do testów. 

Co do Mobotixa o którym wspomniał homelogic to faktycznie urządzenie o dwie klasy wyżej od wspomnianych powyżej. Ma tylko jedną wadę. Długo bym się zastanawiał czy powiesić na furtce przed domem urządzenie za prawie 7 tysi mimo świetnej jakości  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

> Co do Mobotixa o którym wspomniał homelogic to faktycznie urządzenie o dwie klasy wyżej od wspomnianych powyżej. Ma tylko jedną wadę. Długo bym się zastanawiał czy powiesić na furtce przed domem urządzenie za prawie 7 tysi mimo świetnej jakości


Podstawowy Mobotix kosztuje niecałe 1000 euro netto. Super okazja  :wink:  Poza tym wcale nie jest tak różowo, bo Mobotix ma parę innych wad... 
Podstawową wadą jest obiektyw - dzienny lub nocny. Czyli albo kupimy z kolorowym obrazem ale wieczorem czy w nocy zobaczymy kolekcję smug we framerate 1FPS. Albo kupimy biało czarny obraz, który i tak trzeba będzie doświetlić we własnym zakresie. Ja rozumiem upór i brak kompromisów w jakości czym się chwali mobotix, ale domofon bez własnego podświetlenia to trochę słaby pomysł. 

Dalej - apki mają nie do końca dopracowane, przede wszystkim jest problem na niektórych ipadach z wyskakiwaniem powiadomień pop-up czy działaniem w tle. Z kolei przy dostępie zdalnym różnie bywa z apkami SIP, które czasem sobie prawidłowo zasną na androidzie a czasem nie.

Kolejny problem - streaming mjpeg. No nie ma bata, zawsze będzie rwało. I teraz mam problem, bo klient się mnie pyta jak to możliwe że domofon który mu sprzedałem za kupę kasy nie widzi w nocy, rwie obraz i apka nie potrafi się obudzić z tła. I nie wiem co mu odpowiedzieć, mimo że pytanie jest bardzo sensowne...

Ostatnio przestaliśmy się szczypać i jak klienci pytają o videodomofony do integracji to odpowiadamy zgodnie z prawdą że jedynym niezawodnym, kompletnym i godnym polecenia systemem jest Siedle Access. Komplet z serwerem dostępu (wypas maszyna) wychodzi niecałe 20k złociszy, więc szybko brać bo klienci walą dzwiami i oknami  :wink:

----------


## Maanniutek

My zakładaliśmy ostatnio kenwei nie jest tani, ładnie wygląda ale ma wadę podstawową kamera jak ma za mało światła sieje zakłoceniami na niebiesko, już z kilkoma mieliśmy do czynienie i wszędzie ten sam problem, ale to są zakupy klientów

----------


## marcelix

Macie jakieś doświadczenia ze sprzętem z poniższego linku?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9W3IXAGd8Q

----------


## szczukot

Ooo. W sumie pierwszy videodomofon ip w takiej dobrej cenie jaki widzę. 
Video tnie niemiłosiernie. Jestem ciekaw jak Audio.
Do tego chyba trzeba byc w sieci lokalnej (w domu) aby to działało. Chyba przez GSMa nie działą.
Ale wstepnie jest to dobra alternatywa.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

No i jak ktoś jest zainteresowany tym sprzętem to mam na sprzedaż :

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=5443591211

Fantom

----------


## piotrek321

> Ooo. W sumie pierwszy videodomofon ip w takiej dobrej cenie jaki widzę. 
> Video tnie niemiłosiernie. Jestem ciekaw jak Audio.
> Do tego chyba trzeba byc w sieci lokalnej (w domu) aby to działało. Chyba przez GSMa nie działą.
> Ale wstepnie jest to dobra alternatywa.
> 
> Fantom


Ale to jest raczej zabawka, zdarzają się częste problemy z serwerem, raz działa raz nie.. A to działanie to nie można w żaden sposób porównać do 2n  :smile: . to raczej nie jest alternatywa, ale co się dziwić różnica cenowa mniejsza o 0..  :smile: 
Zna ktoś jakieś inne rozwiązania w pośrednich cenach? które można integrować z ID.  Mobotix czy 2N jest często za drogie  :sad:  Wszystkie wpisy mile widziane.. Tak naprawdę to przydał by się przegląd parametrów różnych produktów..

----------


## gienek.w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B337gj2d0xA
Ja już jakiś czas temu dokonałem tego odkrycia: urządzenie, które ma masę ciekawych opcji, na brak opisów nie można narzekać. Sterowanie 3 przekaźnikami to świetna sprawa. Sip działa bardzo dobrze porównywalnie do 2N, testowałem na telefonie wideo grandstream.. Po sieci lokalnej wystarczy wpisać IP telefonu stacjonarnego. A zdalnie to za pomocą serwera sip lub dedykowanej aplikacji. Są jeszcze inne sipowe urządzenia na rynku w rozsądnych cenach np. fanwil, ale audio wychodzi tyle co w tym wypadku z wideo i znacznie mniej opcji i parametrów.. Mam nadzieję że pomogłem .. Pozdrawiam

----------

